
Is Quora Becoming What Google Buzz Should Have Been? by ScepticGeek - obilgic
http://www.skepticgeek.com/socialweb/is-quora-becoming-what-google-buzz-should-have-been/
======
abyssknight
Since I've never really used either, I would say no. That's just my personal
opinion, and not backed by any facts. I will say, however, that none of my
friends and family use Quora, and most of them do not use Buzz. I sit in the
camp that thinks Google created Buzz just to get something out there, and not
to gain traction. If they wanted to do that they would have used the Wave-
esque system.

